# FF's Chat Room Usage



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am trying to see who uses the FF Chatroom

When and Why

Your Feedback is appreciated 
please use your 3 votes 
and make any comments here.
~Dizzi~ 
​


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have put sometimes though I would have ticked "rarely" if there had been the option.

Don't know why I don't go in anymore though.

T xx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

im nearly always in there lol


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I would have voted rarely too if there was an option - sorry!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Keep voting and adding your comments they are always valid!

Prehaps tell me why you only go into chat "rarely"


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Prefer to post on usual threads as people can either answer  back immediately or at their leisure.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I voted for sometimes, If i had more time to go in i would   and sometimes ive gone in and there's no one there


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

All those who have never been In can I ask why 

 everyone keep Voting!


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

I would need a rarely box too!  I am not very good in chat and only go in there if I know there is going to be people I know in there and its not too busy - I struggle to keep up otherwise.  I used to go in when we had a list of people who were in chat on the message board but sinse that has gone I have never ventured in without it being prearranged, its a bit too much like walking into a room blindfolded for me    I have also had problems trying to get in before but that was probably due to my pooter and haven't really tried sinse.


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi dizzi, i go in there sometimes more than others:

i used to go in alot, i think because i needed it more at the beginning of my fertility journey - it was always comforting to chat to others in there and see i wasn't alone on my journey. so i guess my reasons for using it initially were to help me feel less alone. then i started to meet people in there and we bacame 'regulars' for a while so that made me go in there - to meet up with people. 

i suppose i dont go in there much now for a few reasons, firstly the 'regulars' i used to meet with dont go as often, i guess cos we all chat now on a particular thread so i guess i dont 'need' it as much. also now i have had JP i am usually so tired in the evenings i cant keep awake!  

also as matty said - if you dont know who is in it is a little like walking into  a room full of people   sometimes i want to go and talk to anyone, but other times i just want to talk to people i know and i dont want to go in, look around then leave - it feels rude - so i dont go at all - so i guess if it was like before - that you could see who was in it would be a little easier. 

hope this helps hun


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Matty, I hope we will soon be able to resolve some of the issues youve experienced,
Meanwhile you can always arrange via the boards to meet in a sub room in chat at a set time 

Or Join in a themed Chat so you know what your going into.

~Dizzi~

Thanks Kooks  you posted as I was replying, all comments are being taken on board


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I used to go in a lot at the begining of my IF journey and when i was cycling , i guess really i go in there when i most need support . I havent been in there much recently as i've just been too busy !!
I agree with what has been said , i did like the chat more when i could see who was in there before going in - can we have that list back please ?
I'll go and vote now


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I have to agree used to go in far more at the start of the IF journey, now I tend to stick to certain boards as I know how lucky i am to be in my situation and don't want to upset others


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I used to live in there but i only go in now on Quiz night   mainly coz like others dont know who is in there b4 i go in, plus over the years i have gained fone numbers so i ring folk instead   
lol
lou


----------

